# [Review] Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 240/360 - Die neuen AIOs aus dem Allgäu



## Jarafi (14. Oktober 2020)

Alpenföhn präsentiert heute mit der „Gletscherwasser“ die neuen Kompaktwasserkühlungen mit Wing Boost 3 ARGB-Belüftung. Die neuen AIO’s sollen nicht nur mit einer schicken Optik glänzen, sondern natürlich ganz dem Namen den Prozessor auf kalten Temperaturen halten. Entstanden sind die Kühlungen in Kooperation mit „Der 8auer“, daher findet sich im Lieferumfang auch die Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut. Zudem wird die Kühlung in Deutschland assembliert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gletscherwasser wird es mit Varianten mit 240- sowie 360-mm-Radaitor geben und dabei jeweils entweder mit Wing Boost 3 ARGB High-Speed oder den normalen Lüftern in schwarz geben. Die 240-Variaten haben eine UVP von 159,90, die 360 von 179,90.
Und wir schauen uns heute an, wie sich die Gletscherwasser mit den normalen Wing Boost 3 ARGB (1600 U/min) im Test schlägt.

*Kühler*
•    AMD AM4/AM3/FM2/FM1/TR4/sTRX4
•    INTEL LGA115x/1200 /2066 /2011-3/1366
•    Abmessungen 86 x 75 x 62mm
•    Pumpensockel: Kupfer
•    Gehäuse: schwarzer Kunststoff
•    Pumpe: Zwei-Kammern-Pumpe
•    Pumpendrehzahl. 1200- 2550 U/min
•    Pumpeneingangsstrom: 0,2 A
•    Pumpenanschluss: 3-Pin
•    Pumpenvolt: 12 VDC
•    RGB-Anschluss: 3-Pin aRGB 5 Volt

*Radiator*
•    Abmessungen 282 x 120 x 27 mm
•    Material: Aluminium
•    Schlauchlänge: 400 mm
•    Schlauchsleeve: Ja/ Schwarz

*Lüfter*
•    Abmessungen 120 x 120 x 25 mm
•    Betriebsspannung 12
•    Lager: Hydraulisch
•    Drehzahl 500 – 2,200 RPM (PWM)
•    Luftstrom: 132,4 m³/h
•    Statischer Druck: 3,24 mm H2O
•    Stecker 4-Pin
•    RGB-Anschluss: 3-Pin aRGB 5 Volt
 
*Lieferumfang*
Alpenföhn liefert mit der  Gletscherwasser ein großes Zubehörpaket mit. Einziger Unterschied sind bei den Versionen jeweils die Radiatorgröße und somit die Anzahl der mitgelieferten Lüfter. Daneben gibt es wie angesprochen die AIO mit zwei Lüftervarianten, die sich in der Drehzahl unterscheiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist im Paket:
•    Fertig befüllte Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser
•    Zwei oder Drei Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 aRGB Lüfter
•    Einbauanleitung
•    Montagezubehör für alle gängigen Sockel & Lüfter
•    Tube Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut
•    RGB-Empfänger mit SATA-Stromzufuhr
•    RGB-Fernbedienung
•    RGB-Weiche ( 4 x 3-Pin)
•    RGB-Anschlusskable für Pumpe mit Mainboards (3-Pin/ Gigabyte Snyc)
•    Lüfter PWM-Weiche ( 2- oder 3-Fach)
•    Logoplatten ( AMD, Thermal Grizzly, schwarz und durchsichtig)

*Die Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser*
Alpenföhn setzt bei der Gletscherwasser dann wahlweise auf einen 240- oder 360-mm-Radiator in schwarz. Dieser ist aus Aluminium gefertigt und misst 27 mm in der Tiefe. Auf den langen Seiten finden wir jeweils den silbernen Alpenföhnschriftzug. Auf den Radiator werden dann jeweils standradmäßig zwei oder drei 120-mm-Lüfter gepackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Radiator befindet sich zudem an der Seite ein Nachfüllport. Zwei 40 cm lange und schwarz ummantelte Schläuche führen dann zur Kühleinheit. Zwei Gelenke sorgen für ein einfacheres verbauen des Radiator.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die eigentliche Kühleinheit ist dann in einer Zylinderform gehalten und zu großen Teilen schwarz glänzend lackiert. Auf dem Deckel der Einheit finden wir eine Besonderheit der Gletscherwasser, hier können je nach Bedarf die vorgefertigten Logoplatten oder auch eigens Bedruckte eingebaut werden um der Kühlung einen eigenen Look zu verleihen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies geschieht einfach, indem der oberste Ring abgedreht wird und das Logo eingesetzt wird und der Ring wieder draufgesetzt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ist die Logoplatte mit einer aRGB-Beleuchtung hinterlegt für das gewisse Extra. In weiterem leuchtendem Zierrand befindet sich an der Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeschlossen wird die Zwei-Kammern-Pumpe mit 1200-2550 U/min via 25 cm langem 3-Pin-Kabel an euer Mainboard. Vorteil hier, die Pumpe kann per Lüfterkurve angepasst werden.  Für die RGB-Beleuchtung kommt ein 25 cm langer Nasenstecker zum Einsatz. So kann die Beleuchtung der Kühleinheit als auch der Lüfter dann via Mainboard oder auch jeweils separat eingestellt werden. Auf der Unterseite kommt Kupfer zum Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Frischluft sorgen jeweils zwei oder drei Wing Boost 3 aRGB Lüfter. Diese verfügen über einen Drehzahlbereich von 500 bis 2200 U/min und werden jeweils mit einem PWM-Stecker mit Strom versorgt. Die Beleuchtung wird via 3-Pin-5-Volt angesteuert. Wahlweise per Mainboard oder per Mainboard oder per beiliegendem Taster gesteuert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den Rahmen verfügen die Lüfter über Antivibrationspads. Jeder Lüfter wird zudem mit vier Schrauben am Radiator fixiert, zudem können je nach Wunsch die Lüfter auch gegen anderen 120-.mm-Lüfter ohne Probleme ausgetauscht werden. An der gesamten Verarbeitung rund rum gibt es absolut nichts auszusetzen.

*Die Montage*
Die Gletscherwasser wird mit dem hauseigenen Montagesystem von Alpenföhn montiert. Dabei müssen je nach Sockel die Bohrungen in der Multibackplate für AM3 oder LGA1200/115x mit den Bolzen und Abstandshaltern bestückt werden um dann die Montagerahmen darauf zu fixieren. Bei AM4 kommt die Retentionmodulbackplate mit anderen Schrauben zum Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühleinheit kann zudem je nach Montage der Sockelbefestigungen in alle vier Richtungen ausgerichtet werden. Bei TR4 und dem LGA2066 wird aufgrund der Sockelbeschaffenheit keine Mulitbackplate benötigt. Die Montage geht einfach von der Hand, ansonsten hilft die Einbauanleitung. Zu beachten außerdem, für Radiator mit Lüftern werden in der Tiefe min. 52 mm Platz benötigt. Ein Schraubendreher ist hier hilfreich. Auch sehr schön, die Montagebügel wurden schwarz gehalten, so fallen sie beim Großteil der Mainbaords nicht weiter optisch auf. Wie von AIOs bekannt, bleiben eure RAM-Slots frei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testsystem:*
•    AMD FX-9590
•    ASUS Crosshair Formula-Z
•    16GB KLEVV Fit DDR3
•    Sapphire R7 250 Ultimate
•    Seasonic Fanless 460W
•    Windows 10 64 Bit

Die Temperaturmessungen finden in einem offenen Tischaufbau statt. Die Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, diese wird bei maximaler sowie einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 7-V Drehzahl betrieben. Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen 20-23°.
Nach jeweils 15 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten. Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter Volllast kommt Prime95 zum Einsatz. Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein PeakTech 8005 zum Einsatz, dieses wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt. Als Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von 23-25 dB(A). Natürlich wird die Lautstärke auch noch nach dem Gehör beurteilt.

*Kühlleistung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lautstärke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei maximaler Drehzahl sind die Lüfter der Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser deutlich aus dem System hörbar, was Angesichtes der Drehzahl von bis zu 2200 U/min auch nicht verwundert. Die Pumpe hingegen hinterlässt einen sehr leisen Eindruck. Beim ersten Start oder auch nach einer längeren Pause vernimmt man ein kurzes Gluckern. Wer sehr nah mit dem Ohr rangeht vernimmt zudem ein leichtes Surren, was jedoch mit einem Abstand von einem halben Meter nicht mehr wahrgenommen werden kann. Eine 3,5“ Festplatte ist als Richtwert lauter.

*Fazit*
Mit der Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser betritt Alpenföhn erstmals seit einigen Jahren wieder den Markt für Kompaktwasserkühlungen und muss sich dabei abschließend im Test nicht vor anderen Mitbewerbern verstecken. Die AIO’s sind hervorragend verarbeitet, bieten eine schicke Optik und wer möchte, bekommt noch die bereits bekannte Wing Boost 3 aRGB-Lüfter für einige optische Akzente in Verbindung mit der beleuchteten Pumpe dazu. Die Beleuchtung lässt sich per Mainboard oder Taster steuern und als kleines Schmankerl kann auf der Pumpeneinheit eine Logoplatte ausgetauscht werden. Wem die Beleuchtung zu viel ist, schaltet sich einfach aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühlung lässt sich ansonsten einfach montieren, das Montagezubehör ist schwarz gehalten für eine tolle Optik und die Arbeitsspeicherslots bleiben frei. Die Kühlleistung der 360-mm-Variante ist mehr als erhaben und hilft auch bei hitzköpfigen Prozessoren die kleinere 240-mm-Variante braucht sich im Vergleich zu anderen 240-mm-Varianten ebenfalls nicht verstecken, bietet aber natürlich etwas weniger Leistung. Bei der Lautstärke sind die Lüfter klar aus dem System zu hören bei maximaler Drehzahl, man kann sie allerdings auch problemlos in lautlose Bereiche regeln, die Kühlleistung sinkt dann jedoch ab. Die Pumpe verrichtet zur Freude auch sehr leise ihren Dienst, kann aber natürlich auch noch runtergeregelt werden. Abgerundet wird das ganze Paket durch ein großes Zubehörpaket mit sinnvollem Inhalt.

Mit den Gletscherwassern sorgt Alpenföhn im PC nicht nur für große Kühlleistung, auch an Optik, Kompatibilität, einem großen Zubehörpaket und einer leisen Pumpe wurde nicht gespart.

*Positiv:*
•    Hervorragende Kühlleistung
•    Schicke & hochwertige Optik
•    Sichere Montage
•    Hoher Sockelsupport
•    Austauschbare Logoplatten
•    Logoplatte je nach Anwender anpassbar
•    Hervorragende Verarbeitung
•    Austauschbare 120-mm-Lüfter
•    Hohe RAM-Kompatibilität
•    Pumpe sehr leise
•    Regelbare Pumpe


*Negativ:*
•    Hörbar bei maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2020)

Schöner Einblick, sieht interessant aus!
Wird man eine extra Software benötigen, wie z.B. bei NZXT mit Cam, oder funktioniert das alles übers Board?
Kann man damit rechnen, dass die auch noch als 280er erscheint, oder eher nicht?


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2020)

Sehr interessant.
Hast du mal überprüft, ob die Minimal Drehzahl der Lüfter im Idle auch erreicht werden oder drehen die doch höher?


----------



## DOcean (15. Oktober 2020)

Kühler Kupfer <> Radi Alu

Gibt es dazu eine Aussage?

Schöner Test. lässt sich gut lesen


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Oktober 2020)

Und dann erwähnen sie nicht mal das Anti-Leak-Ventil


----------



## Jarafi (15. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Schöner Einblick, sieht interessant aus!
> Wird man eine extra Software benötigen, wie z.B. bei NZXT mit Cam, oder funktioniert das alles übers Board?
> Kann man damit rechnen, dass die auch noch als 280er erscheint, oder eher nicht?


Du kannst das ganze ohne Probleme bei jedem Mainboard via dessen Software regeln, da 3-pin-5Volt-RGB. Was zusätzliches wird nicht benötigt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr interessant.
> Hast du mal überprüft, ob die Minimal Drehzahl der Lüfter im Idle auch erreicht werden oder drehen die doch höher?



Die Minimaldrehzahl beträgt bei mir um die 530 rum. Das kommt auf dein Mobo an und was du eingestellt hast, ob die das erreichen. Wenn du bei modernen Platinen Temp/Lüfterdrehzahl anpasst keine Probleme.


DOcean schrieb:


> Kühler Kupfer <> Radi Alu
> 
> Gibt es dazu eine Aussage?
> 
> Schöner Test. lässt sich gut lesen


Galvanische Trennung ist durch den Gummischlauch vorhanden. Weiterhin ist im Kühlmittel Korrosionsschutz enthalten.


----------



## Jarafi (15. Oktober 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Und dann erwähnen sie nicht mal das Anti-Leak-Ventil


Naja, das ist ja nicht das Jahrhundertfeature, gibts im Serverbereich schon länger. Im Falle, falls was undicht wird einfach der Druck im Kühlkreislauf reduziert, dass nichts mehr ausläuft. Coole Sache für Endanwender.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2020)

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der normalen und der Highspeed Version?
Ich weiß, die Highspeed Lüfter können höher drehen, aber ansonsten kann ich weder im Preis noch in der Minimaldrehzahl einen Unterschied sehen. Dann gibt es ja eigentlich keinen Grund die normale Version zu kaufen?


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Oktober 2020)

Lüfter reagieren nicht so empfindlich auf die Drehzahlkurve


----------



## Jarafi (15. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der normalen und der Highspeed Version?
> Ich weiß, die Highspeed Lüfter können höher drehen, aber ansonsten kann ich weder im Preis noch in der Minimaldrehzahl einen Unterschied sehen. Dann gibt es ja eigentlich keinen Grund die normale Version zu kaufen?


Du hast einen höheren Drehzahlbereich und eine andere Drehzahlkurve. Falls du es einfach etwas leiser möchtest (Bei max RPM) und auf einen Ticken Leistung verzichten kannst eine Interessante Option. Ansonsten hast du je nach Bedarf mit den High-Speed-Lüftern einfach mehr Spielraum.


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2020)

Wird es auch eine Version  mit 280er Radiator geben?


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2020)

Wie viele 3 Pin ARGB Anschlüsse werden benötigt? 
3? 2x Lüfter 1x Pumpe?
oder kann man die Lüfter aneinander hängen?


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2020)

Wer ist eigentlich der OEM Fertiger?
Schade, dass der Radiator nicht auch aus Kupfer ist. Bei dem Preis hätte ich das erwartet.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Oktober 2020)

Schöner Test ^^ gefällt mir 

Aber irgendwie sind AIOs nichts mehr für mich.
Entweder Custom-Wakü oder ein guter Luftkühler ist für mich passender.


----------



## Draxus (15. Oktober 2020)

Bin gespannt wie die mit Noctua Lüfterperformt  Kühler RGB ist Ok, aber Lüfter nee nix für mich.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich der OEM Fertiger?
> Schade, dass der Radiator nicht auch aus Kupfer ist. Bei dem Preis hätte ich das erwartet.


-


----------



## Jarafi (16. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wie viele 3 Pin ARGB Anschlüsse werden benötigt?
> 3? 2x Lüfter 1x Pumpe?
> oder kann man die Lüfter aneinander hängen?



Liegt ne Weiche bei. Bis zu vier an einen ARGB-Anschluss.


----------



## DOcean (16. Oktober 2020)

dann leuchten aber alle Abgänge in der gleichen Farbe...

dann kann ich ja nicht Lüfter 1 in grün und Lüfter 2 in rot leuchten lassen.

Ist es denn möglich alle 4 "Leuchtelemente" hintereinander zu verschalten?


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Nur das eine Deepcool Castle halt mal 50 bis 60€ weniger kostet^^


Und das man bei der Deepcool Castle seine Pumpe nicht nach eigenen Wünschen gestalten kann 
Das lässt sich Alpenföhn halt fett bezahlen. Es ist die einzige AiO die sowas bietet. Mal abgesehen von der Kraken Z73, aber das lässt sich NZXT genauso fett bezahlen und zwar nochmal deutlich mehr als diese hier 

Optik kostet. Und ein Logo seiner Wahl mit LEDs beleuchtet ohne großen Aufwand!? Dafür braucht man übrigens auch keinen Laser von Caseking. Einfach mal etwas kreativ sein. Dünnes, schwarzes Klebeband nehmen, mit abziehbarer Folie auf der Klebefläche. Logo seiner Wahl als Schablone benutzen, Logo ausschneiden mit nem Messer, Klebeband auf die komplett transparente Logoplatte kleben, fertig. Innerhalb von 5 Minuten dein eigenes Logo auf der Pumpe und wenn du willst kannste es 3 Tage später innerhalb 5 Minuten wieder wechseln. Nenn mir eine AiO die das kann. Gibts nicht.


----------



## Jarafi (16. Oktober 2020)

DOcean schrieb:


> dann leuchten aber alle Abgänge in der gleichen Farbe...
> 
> dann kann ich ja nicht Lüfter 1 in grün und Lüfter 2 in rot leuchten lassen.
> 
> Ist es denn möglich alle 4 "Leuchtelemente" hintereinander zu verschalten?



Du kannst diese auch je nach Mainboard mit meherer Anschlüssen ansteuern. Ob hintereinander die Software vom Board kann nicht angeschaut.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich der OEM Fertiger?
> Schade, dass der Radiator nicht auch aus Kupfer ist. Bei dem Preis hätte ich das erwartet.



Der OEM-Fertiger ist EKL.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2020)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Der OEM-Fertiger ist EKL.


Danke.
Kannst du mir sagen, wie das mit der Garantie aussieht? Bei Alpenföhn konnte ich leider nichts dazu finden.


----------



## Kenshinaro (16. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird es auch eine Version  mit 280er Radiator geben?


Keine Ahnung wie vertrauenwürdig die Quelle ist, aber laut gamezoom soll diese in kürze folgen.

Gamezoom.net


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2020)

Kenshinaro schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie vertrauenwürdig die Quelle ist, aber laut gamezoom soll diese in kürze folgen.
> 
> Gamezoom.net


Uff, sollte ich vielleicht doch lieber warten? 
In Kürze kann halt alles sein. In Kürze kann auch 2 Monate heißen


----------



## Jarafi (16. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Danke.
> Kannst du mir sagen, wie das mit der Garantie aussieht? Bei Alpenföhn konnte ich leider nichts dazu finden.


Was willst du genau wissen?


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2020)

NZXT bietet 6 Jahre Garantie auf die Produkte. Wie sieht das bei Alpenföhn aus?


----------



## Jarafi (18. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> NZXT bietet 6 Jahre Garantie auf die Produkte. Wie sieht das bei Alpenföhn aus?


Soweit mir bekannt 2 Jahre. Ich frag mal nach.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2020)

Eine andere Fragen.
Planst du auch ein Review vom BeQuiet Pure Loop?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. Oktober 2020)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt 2 Jahre. Ich frag mal nach.



Sind zwei Jahre:



> Grundsätzlich gilt für Privatkunden die 2-jährige Gewährleistung gegenüber dem Händler und ggf. Garantievereinbarungen einzelner Händler.
> 
> Wir bieten darüber hinaus Support und Ersatzteile an, die wir in den ersten 2 Jahren i.d.R. kostenlos versenden, ansonsten gegen Erstattung des Portos.




Ob es eine 280er geben wird, ist davon abhängig, ob die Nachfrage da ist


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Und das man bei der Deepcool Castle seine Pumpe nicht nach eigenen Wünschen gestalten kann
> Das lässt sich Alpenföhn halt fett bezahlen. Es ist die einzige AiO die sowas bietet. Mal abgesehen von der Kraken Z73, aber das lässt sich NZXT genauso fett bezahlen und zwar nochmal deutlich mehr als diese hier
> 
> Optik kostet. Und ein Logo seiner Wahl mit LEDs beleuchtet ohne großen Aufwand!? Dafür braucht man übrigens auch keinen Laser von Caseking. Einfach mal etwas kreativ sein. Dünnes, schwarzes Klebeband nehmen, mit abziehbarer Folie auf der Klebefläche. Logo seiner Wahl als Schablone benutzen, Logo ausschneiden mit nem Messer, Klebeband auf die komplett transparente Logoplatte kleben, fertig. Innerhalb von 5 Minuten dein eigenes Logo auf der Pumpe und wenn du willst kannste es 3 Tage später innerhalb 5 Minuten wieder wechseln. Nenn mir eine AiO die das kann. Gibts nicht.



Klebeband nimmt man nur, um die nicht-Logo-Bereich abzudecken. Dann gut Quarzsand drauf und gut schütteln, bis das gewünschte Motiv als Satinierung im Plasik ist.

Die Jugend von heute weiß einfach nicht mehr, was Modding ist.


----------



## Jarafi (20. Oktober 2020)

So gehts natürlich auch.

LG


----------

